# New Van Halen Tune. Tattoo



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Let the slagging begin. Not much love for this tune, but I guess too many fans still living in 1978 and not able to move on yet? I personally like the tune, but hey...................I like Nickleback too! largetongue

[video=youtube_share;3WfQ-hV3WtA]http://youtu.be/3WfQ-hV3WtA[/video]


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds a it should have been a B side to an 80's era VH album. Not doing it for me. Sorry.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

[h=6]*ok..Sorry Folks..new Van Halen single SERIOUSLY sucks. hey..i like me some VH as much as the next guy..but everything on this single sounds like crap...the tone..the voices, the mix...!..THAT'S what they came up with after so long!..Sorry..was expecting a LOT more. Now i understand why it was rumored to be base on old demo Ed did 25 years ago. EVEN the Video does'nt work....they kinda tried to REDO JUMP....but huh.....no, does'tn work today. And Dave's voice...wow, it 's finished. Time to retire VH....
*[/h]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it. Great solo.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Big, Fat ...meh

If that's supposed to be the long awaited "first shot across the bow" from the reformed Van Halen it doesn't bode well for the rest of the album. I was anticipating this release but this is just disappointing.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I like it. Great solo.


Yaaaay another Van Halen fan on this forum!:food-smiley-004:

I agree, great solo. Reminds of the stuff he was doing on Balance. The main riff kinda has a ZZ top flavour to it. 

Two comments I can agree with what Alain said is the mix isn't the greatest, but I am listening on crappy computer speakers. Dave's voice isn't the best either but its better then I expected.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I bet Michael Anthony isn't losing any sleep over this. Its pretty much what I expected. Decent. Not going to reach the level of the classic stuff from any era though. And I have heard not necessarily better (too subjective) but at least more technically dazzling guitar solos from any number of kids from any number of metal bands over the last 5-10 years. In the 70's I'm sure it was mind blowing, especially since he was such an innovator. These days its not that impressive.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

People are pooping all over the Chickenfoot album too, even though I enjoy some of that as well.

I didn't really expect 55+ year old Van Halen guys to put out something like Fair Warning, they're not in their prime at all anymore. 

If the Stones put out a new cd, I wouldn't expect it to be comparable to their best work either. It's just something new to listen to.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe it's a minority opinion, but...Cranked on near field monitors the mix sounded pretty good to my ears. The band looks fit and hearty in the video, though there's not much of that craziness in their movements that was all over their early videos. So what, they ain't no spring chickens.

I was expecting a lot more of Eddie's spontaneous fills throughout, he seemed to be playing it very safe, but I'll cut him some slack for moderation. The solo was classic Eddie. He proved that cliche doesn't matter when it's his cliche. Cliches exist because they were once great original things.

I like the song. If this is what they're up to these days then they can still cut it as a great party band. I'd rather hear a whole album of new stuff from them. In the big scheme of things, if they'd taken a more serious turn like Pink floyd, The Who (who they've covered) or Led Zeppelin, and avoided r'n'r excess, they might not have to prove themselves to anyone, but it's been a long time without decent product and it's a long way back to their former glory. As it is, given the groove of this song, they risk sounding like they spend too much time listening to Jimmy Buffet.

Nonetheless and all excuses aside, I like the song. Their best work might be behind them, but that's the case with virtually everything I listen too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> People are pooping all over the Chickenfoot album too,.


i'de say 99% of poeple pooping on ChikenFoot are die hard VH fans..i have both albums so far, their DVD..and it's by FAR better then this Tattou tune. AND they put true efforts in their vids.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

imo, it wasn't THAT bad. i love seeing diamond dave front van halen again with his moves stolen right from the james brown school of dance. michael anthony left a hole i don't think nepotism can fill. he does ok on bass. but mike brought a whole lot more than just rthym. i agree with mooh's take on eddie's solo. it contained all the signature evh licks.
great when HE does them, but i would like to hear what else he can do.

as an aside, comparing them to the stones just doesn't work. yeah, they made some great stuff, but they made alot of pure crap as well. and to be honest, they haven't made a decent record since 1978. much of their catalog is crap that wouldn't have been produced by a lesser band. vh hasn't been guilty of doing that to the same level the stones have.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> i'de say 99% of poeple pooping on ChikenFoot are die hard VH fans..i have both albums so far, their DVD..and it's by FAR better then this Tattou tune. AND they put true efforts in their vids.


Very true. I really liked the first Chickenfoot album and the second wasn't as good (to be honest), but still decent.

As for VH's Tattoo, to me, it's really not that bad. As NB_Terry pointed out, new Stones' albums aren't the same as their late 60's early 70's prime and that's ok. Same with VH. The tune's not that bad. The chorus is pretty catchy and I think the harmony "tattoo"s are reminiscent of things like Ice Cream Man and other kind of off-kilter stuff that VH has been doing throughout their career.

Eddie still has it and if the rest of the guitar world has caught up to him, well, he's still the original innovator, so I'll cut him some slack.

I'm interested to hear some more new stuff from them.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Sounds perfectly A-OK to me. I'll be front row center at the show too!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I think saying their cataloge is crap might be a WEE bit over the top..LOL..first 2 albums with Dave were very good..and first 3 with same also good stuff. Their biggest tours were with Sam and Ed made all his money with Sam as well. I think we, were expecting MORE from Ed...this sounds to much like it was written 30 years ago and discarded because it was to "muh" really. Specialy considering they spent what...close to a year in the studio to record what is most likely old demo stuff?. If their tour works, it's because fans will want to hear the old stuff mostly...but having done a "reunion" tour just less then 3 years ago...if the album is not strong enough, the tour wont work either.




cheezyridr said:


> imo, it wasn't THAT bad. i love seeing diamond dave front van halen again with his moves stolen right from the james brown school of dance. michael anthony left a hole i don't think nepotism can fill. he does ok on bass. but mike brought a whole lot more than just rthym. i agree with mooh's take on eddie's solo. it contained all the signature evh licks.
> great when HE does them, but i would like to hear what else he can do.
> 
> as an aside, comparing them to the stones just doesn't work. yeah, they made some great stuff, but they made alot of pure crap as well. and to be honest, they haven't made a decent record since 1978. much of their catalog is crap that wouldn't have been produced by a lesser band. vh hasn't been guilty of doing that to the same level the stones have.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> ...if the album is not strong enough, the tour wont work either.


No one is spending hundreds of dollars to go hear them play "Tattoo" or any other new song on this tour. That's when everyone will go to the beer lines. :banana:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> No one is spending hundreds of dollars to go hear them play "Tattoo" or any other new song on this tour. That's when everyone will go to the beer lines. :banana:



Ahaha..very true..but will you pay 125$ to go see the same show as in 2008?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well, the production is pretty lackluster. Not digging the drum tones at all. And those keyboard flourishes and keyboard tones are brutal. I like the bridge before the solo and solo a lot (thought the keyboards do their best to ruin it). It's not horrible, it's not great. I agree with AL3D's post. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a big fan of VH's stuff from years ago. This new song is a pale comparison. If no one knew who they were I think the song would be forgotten in five minutes.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been a huge fan of Van Halen for years and was expecting something more than this. I was hoping it would be something more with an edge, more uptempo... this just seems like they phoned it in.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Ahaha..very true..but will you pay 125$ to go see the same show as in 2008?


I won't pay hundreds of $ to see an arena show but thousands of people will.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My review/experience of Tattoo:
-loved the intro, nice buildup, decent fills
-Dave starts singing and sounds, well, like Dave...this is good
-by they time they approach the chorus, I'm starting to scratch my head...this is going downhill like an Olympic bobsleigh
-by the time they get through the chorus (tattootattoooo. really?) I want to turn it off so badly. But I have to make it to the solo, I just have to! So I grip the arms of my chair to keep them away from the mouse and kb, grit my teeth and listen on
-the video is mostly them clowning around and then edited together...they didn't even sync Dave's singing to the song, in places. Eyes starting to water from biting my tongue.
-solo was a huge letdown. Sounded like Eddie...but none of the outside notes, or other amazing flourishes of 'WOW! I never saw/heard that before!' Just like some bar band wanking pentatonics.
-guitar tone was overproduced and 'soft'. If I were producing Eddie, I'd allow 1 take then overdubs to fix, no effects, 1 cranked amp. With less gain.
-well I made it through the solo but that's all I can take, I gasp in relief as my mouse hits the close button.

Background: VH1 changed my life. Never did like any of the Sammy stuff, but didn't hate it or run away. Not a hater of VH generally.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> My review/experience of Tattoo:
> -loved the intro, nice buildup, decent fills
> -Dave starts singing and sounds, well, like Dave...this is good
> -by they time they approach the chorus, I'm starting to scratch my head...this is going downhill like an Olympic bobsleigh
> ...


"Soft" is how I would describe the whole thing. I think the production is brutal. No balls whatsoever. It's hard to believe it's a final product in fact. It sounds like they forgot to master it or something.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> "Soft" is how I would describe the whole thing. I think the production is brutal. No balls whatsoever. It's hard to believe it's a final product in fact. It sounds like they forgot to master it or something.


Exactly, I understand they're beyond their "best before date" but I was hoping for some sort of hook or something with a pulse or groove! They really gotta get rid of Pugsley and get Michael Anthony back in the fold too!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I really wish bands like VH and the Stones would not put out new music. People would be willing to pay to see them play their old music on a "nostalgia" tour. We should all be so lucky! Unfortunately when they crank out stuff like this (and for the Stones for me it was Steel Wheels) they open themselves up for be the brunt of alot of jokes, I understand their need to create and to be relevant, but maybe they should create something totally new? A la Chickenfoot or Them Crooked Vultures. As for the video? it's pretty embarrasing.

I also heard that during their last tour, they were using tapes of Michael Anthony's harmonies. They certainly are less of a band without him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> I really wish bands like VH and the Stones would not put out new music. People would be willing to pay to see them play their old music on a "nostalgia" tour. We should all be so lucky! Unfortunately when they crank out stuff like this (and for the Stones for me it was Steel Wheels) they open themselves up for be the brunt of alot of jokes, I understand their need to create and to be relevant, but maybe they should create something totally new? A la Chickenfoot or Them Crooked Vultures. As for the video? it's pretty embarrasing.
> 
> I also heard that during their last tour, they were using tapes of Michael Anthony's harmonies. They certainly are less of a band without him.


I would agree with that, Starbuck. Van Halen was, in its prime, an in your face, booze guzzling, panty throwing, "we've got Armadillos in our trousers" type of a band. I understand the whole "this is my franchise and if I want my kid to play, I will" thing but seeing a chubby 16 year old kid up there in ill fitting, droopy jeans and a black hoody just put me way off. It did not fit, it wont ever fit IMO. Forget about can he play the songs or sing. It goes way beyond that. I hear Paul Stanley's kid plays guitar too??

In terms of the new albums, some bands just feel the need to tour behind a new album. An old and established tradition. But for bands like VH, Stones, The Who and dozens more they should get the message that we are not going there to hear you play the new tunes. Thats why you cant get in the shitter when they are playing one, nobody is in the seats.

EDIT: That new song sucks too


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> I think saying their cataloge is crap might be a WEE bit over the top..


no, what i meant was that some of the stones catalog is pure crap (but not all, of course) 
and that the stones haven't put out a good album since 1978. _some girls_ was the last good stones album.
imo. i felt that vh's catalog was overall more even than the stones. some great stuff. some not so great, but no real garbage. everyone can write a stinky song. but van halen doesn't have entire albums that are nothing but. the stones have a few.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I mean Come on..even Chikenfoot is having more fun with videos and the whole onine thing..

[video=youtube_share;4d1q3BKUsgo]http://youtu.be/4d1q3BKUsgo[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Weird, but David looks about ten years older than Sammy, though he's actually several years younger.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark P said:


> Weird, but David looks about ten years older than Sammy, though he's actually several years younger.


True..Sammy is 65 years old...insane no?..and Dlr is 58..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> True..Sammy is 65 years old...insane no?..and Dlr is 58..


Wow, I never thought sammy was that old


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, I never thought sammy was that old


Yep..even as a Rock Star..he learned to stay young..not over do it..even with a Tequila factory..LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hagar not impressed



> From WENN.com
> Rocker Sammy Hagar has blasted his former Van Halen bandmates' comeback album, revealing it left him cold and unimpressed when he heard it.
> 
> The band's former frontman was not asked to be part of the group's 2012 plans and now he's glad he missed out because he's convinced the band's February album will leave fans feeling cheated.
> ...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hagar not impressed


Not really a surprise considering he was never all that interested in EVH's old unused songs.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm...that vid seems more about showcasing DLR's James Brown-esque footwork, than the song, which IMo wasnt completely unlistenable, but seemed really uninspired. It felt like Sammy was carrying VH, or at least pushing them to work harder, more in their last few albums together than I originally thought, even.
This song just seemed like they were phoning it in.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark P said:


> Weird, but David looks about ten years older than Sammy, though he's actually several years younger.


Some of it must be genetics, but I also supect Sammy lives a bit more of a "normal" life, and maybe wasnt as hard on his body as most rockstars his age.
Saw his place in Mexico on an episode of Cribs....the guy lives more like any of us would, if we could afford to live at the cottage without worrying about a day job. sitting by the beach, bbq-ing, driving atvs, etc.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

So they wrote a song about the short guy from Fantasy Island??? "Hey boss, de plane, de plane!". Seriously though, I like Eddie's solo but the rest of it is pretty lame.


----------

